# Acela upgrade using AGR coupon



## JackieTakestheTrain (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi!

Forgive the question but I didn't seem to locate an answer in using the search function.

I am thinking of taking a quick trip to NYC and wanted to use my first-class upgrade ticket on the Acela.

I find the instructions on the back confusing.

Do I have to make a reservation first (either online or over the phone) and then call and request the upgrade -- even if it within than 3-days' notice *OR* can I call, make a reservation date and use the upgrade coupon all in one swoop??

I want to go away this weekend and was thinking of waiting until Wednesday to book the ticket and use the coupon. Or would it be better to book the ticket now, and try to upgrade later?

Again, sorry if this has been asked before.

Much thanks!

-- Jackie


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 9, 2012)

It works either way. If you book early, you can protect a lower fare. Just remember that if you use certain membership discounts (NARP, AAA, etc.), you will lose that discount by using the upgrade coupon.


----------



## amamba (Jan 9, 2012)

Jackie - Do you have select or select plus upgrade coupons? Please note that the select plus upgrade coupons are 48 hour upgrades, but the select ones and the ones that you can buy from AGR are only 12 hour upgrade coupons.

In any case, if you know what train you want to take, I would book it now. That is because the longer you wait, the greater the chances are that the train will be more expensive.

I was waiting to book some travel to Philly, and now I am taking coach on the way down because the acela I wanted bumped up from $147 to $221 practically overnight.

In any case, you can certainly wait and book it and the upgrade all at one time, but why risk paying more money when the fare is fully refundable if you cancel?

Good luck!

-Amanda


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 9, 2012)

Jackie - Yes book the AE ASAP *IN BUSINESS CLASS* and then request the upgrade (as said) within 48 or 12 hours of departure! And remember to use a full fare - no AAA, NARP, etc.... discounts!


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Jan 10, 2012)

amamba said:


> Jackie - Do you have select or select plus upgrade coupons? Please note that the select plus upgrade coupons are 48 hour upgrades, but the select ones and the ones that you can buy from AGR are only 12 hour upgrade coupons.
> 
> In any case, if you know what train you want to take, I would book it now. That is because the longer you wait, the greater the chances are that the train will be more expensive.
> 
> ...



Amanda: I had the same thing happen to me!

I just looked at the Acela fares for this weekend yesterday a.m. and now they are through the roof! My husband is going with me (well, maybe. I did ask him!  ) so I need two tickets. For the ideal times, when I and everyone else wants to go, the R/T is coming in at about $600! Yowzey! For what Amtrak wants, I can take my last Cardinal trip all over again!

Oh well. My old fault for waiting until the last minute.

I am just itching to do something over the long weekend than my usual errands, eat lunch and sleep but since I have only Sat-Mon off, I can't go too far and any place close I have already been recently or don't want to go visit. It will take a crowbar to get my husband out of his easy chair anyway.

My mom would tell me at these times that I should just keep my ample bottom home..but what does she know? I like to travel!


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 10, 2012)

This being a holiday weekend for some, it looks like there were a lot of recent bookings for both the Acela and Regional. I too was surprised by the fares!

Maybe next weekend...travel--and therefore fares--tend to be lower for the weekend before and after a holiday weekend.


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Going to try again to use my upgrade coupon but I had 2 questions:

1. Do I have to have 2 upgrade coupons if I want to buy 2 tickets -- one for me and one for my husband?

2. Can I go ahead *now* and buy the first-class on the Acela and if the upgrades *ARE* available within the timeframe I have according to the coupon, can I get my money back on the first-class upgrade? Or, are is the first-class upgrade under the seven-day cancellation rules like the sleepers?

Thanks!

-- Jackie

Oh -- I just happen to have a amtrak ticketholder thingie on me and it says that the first-class upgrade on the Acela is refundable up to an hour..but that still doesn't answer my question if I can buy it now to secure in the lower rate, if I can completely cancel it later and use my upgrade ticket. Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2012)

The answer to #1 is yes! 2 tickets need 2 upgrade coupons. Unlike CA passes, each upgrade coupon is only for 1 person!






I'm not sure about #2, but I think yes - if you're that rich to give Amtrak a "loan"!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 1, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> The answer to #1 is yes! 2 tickets need 2 upgrade coupons. Unlike CA passes, each upgrade coupon is only for 1 person!


1 person; 1 one way per coupon. A round trip would require 4 coupons.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 1, 2012)

JackieTakestheTrain said:


> 2. Can I go ahead *now* and buy the first-class on the Acela and if the upgrades *ARE* available within the timeframe I have according to the coupon, can I get my money back on the first-class upgrade? Or, are is the first-class upgrade under the seven-day cancellation rules like the sleepers?


I've never tried that and have never heard of anyone trying it that way. I'm not sure just what would happen.

Most people buy the BC seat, and remember you must not use any discounts, and then hope for the upgrade and just travel in BC if they fail to get it.

I suspect that what would happen is that they'd have to modify the reservation to remove the first class seat first and get you a credit for that amount. Unfortunately, when they do that the BC seat will reprice to the current bucket level and that will eat into your refund. Then of course they'd apply the free upgrade coupon to get you your first class seat back.

I'm not sure if the agent would be allowed to override the computer and reprice the railfare/BC back to the original bucket at that time. My guess is no, but again I'm not at all sure.


----------



## amamba (Feb 1, 2012)

Jackie - I would just book in BC and wait for the 12 hours. Within the last 12 months I have probably upgraded a dozen or so times (I use my AGR points for the upgrade coupons, too), and I have never once had it sold out and thus not been able to upgrade. Just call 1800USARAIL about 12 hours and 5 minutes ahead of your train and you will be all set. They will upgrade the res for you, and then you can pick up your tickets in the club acela.


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi everyone: I am back to this topic again.

I am traveling on the Acela on March 19 on train #2190 which leaves around 6:30 a.m.

I am going to be on the Cardinal the night before and was thinking of calling from the train to book the upgrade (12 hours ahead) and then when I arrive in NYP if the ticket office is open, I would go get my ticket.

The ticket agent told me that I could also wait until the morning of and go straight to the Club Acela and they would help me with my upgrade. But if I do that would I need to already have my paper ticket?

I just worry that at that time of morning it might be pretty busy.

Thanks!

-- Jackie


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 4, 2012)

JackieTakestheTrain said:


> Hi everyone: I am back to this topic again.
> 
> I am traveling on the Acela on March 19 on train #2190 which leaves around 6:30 a.m.
> 
> ...


Call the night before, as planned, and go to ClubAcela in the morning. Thet can do the upgrade and print your tickets. Shouldn't be too insanely busy. Give yourself a bit of extra time. You will more than likely not need it, and can have coffee in CA and use the CLEAN bathroom!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 4, 2012)

JackieTakestheTrain said:


> Hi everyone: I am back to this topic again.
> 
> I am traveling on the Acela on March 19 on train #2190 which leaves around 6:30 a.m.
> 
> ...


Jackie -


You can use a QT to get your BC ticket, or if you want to save paper
The CA can just print out you ticket - with the upgrade applied!





I would still call the 12 or 48 ahead, just to be sure you get the upgrade. It sounds like you're staying overnight in NYC?


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Mar 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> JackieTakestheTrain said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone: I am back to this topic again.
> ...


Yes, I will be spending the night in NYC. I am staying in a hotel overnight. I really wish they would bring back the overnight sleepers between WAS and BOS, but I know that will probably never happen.


----------



## amamba (Mar 4, 2012)

Call ahead to get the upgrade, like we mentioned. They will process your reservation and change it for you. The day of travel, just arrive about 30 minutes prior to departure and go directly to the Club Acela. They will print your ticket for you. The upgrade has already been processed and your reservation will indicate that you have a first class seat. The club acela agent will collect your upgrade coupon. It will take two minutes at the desk in the club. I always print my tickets at the club.


----------



## Chris R (Mar 23, 2012)

amamba said:


> Call ahead to get the upgrade, like we mentioned. They will process your reservation and change it for you. The day of travel, just arrive about 30 minutes prior to departure and go directly to the Club Acela. They will print your ticket for you. The upgrade has already been processed and your reservation will indicate that you have a first class seat. The club acela agent will collect your upgrade coupon. It will take two minutes at the desk in the club. I always print my tickets at the club.


I have been select for a few years now, and this is the first year my packet has not arrived to me by the end of February. I am going to be traveling on the Acela for Easter and I was hoping somebody could post the promotion code for the First Class Upgrade (for 2011 it was H119) as I wait for my coupons to arrive. Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

I would call AGR ASAP (like yesterday :lol: ) and see what happened. I don't think anyone will post the code in public. If you were a member of AU, a member might send you a PM (Private Message), but guest can not send or receive PM's! :excl:


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes call and find out what happened to your packet.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 24, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I don't think anyone will post the code in public. If you were a member of AU, a member might send you a PM (Private Message), but guest can not send or receive PM's! :excl:


Even if one were to post the code, it would be useless. One only needs the code when one calls to process the upgrade, and that cannot be done until 12 hours (48 hours for Select Plus) before departure. If one doesn't have the coupon before the 12 hours mark, then one isn't going to have the coupon in time to use it anyhow. Therefore knowing the code in advance is useless.


----------



## gatelouse (Mar 24, 2012)

The codes worth knowing are for the companion coupon (H123 for 2012 S+) and the Select 10% off coupon (guessing H121 per the historical pattern), as these can be booked well before they arrive in the mail or as a gift.

I really don't see why these can't be posted. They're distributed to a large group and require a physical coupon to redeem.

Everything above regarding the upgrades is spot on. Also be wary of blackout dates around Easter!


----------

